
Chang'e4 (China's Lunar lander) descent and landing[video] - aristophenes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=54&v=JQCIc_oUw_Y
======
aristophenes
From the date-time on the video it looks like it is around double speed, so it
doesn't hit the surface as hard as it looks. Play the landing part at 0.5x
speed to get a more accurate perception.

